# Taliban get owned trying to raid base



## Crusader74 (Jul 3, 2010)

For the Atten of all Coalition Units in A-Stan.:)


This is filmed from the Taliban, the video shows them trying to raid a base. Some get shot and killed. US returns fire from aircraft and small arms.

[video]http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=825_1278119622[/video]


----------



## Centermass (Jul 4, 2010)

Sluggish interp of voices in video:  

Die infidels die!!!! God is great....Bullet hurts....that was close......damn that was too close......Yousef, for Allahs sake, Don't shoot at the A-10. You idiot, don't shoot at the Apache either. Spam has more brains than you ever will Akbar. Oh shit, here comes the close air........run for your fucking lives everyone.......Oh hell, we're getting are camels kicked to the curb and our Turbans handed to us.......let us attack in a new direction and drink tea while we figure it out.  

Grandpa, establish a casualty collection point already, will ya?????


----------



## 18C4V (Jul 4, 2010)

ha ha..nice. thanks for posting this.


----------

